# PCOS & referred to fertility clinic - don't know what to expect??!!



## sweetbunny2k (Jun 4, 2012)

We have been TTC for nearly 2 years now with no success. Doctors finally done all tests and I had ultrasound which shows cysts on my ovaries. 

My gp has now said there is nothing more they can do and have referred us to a fertility clinic. Just our consultation fee there is £170 so honestly don't know how we will afford it ( I am too young for nhs funding!! )

Has anyone else been sent down this route and can give me some advice or is it just my doctors that won't help??!!


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi there,
I have pcos and my doctor referred me to the Gynaecologist and he is going to do lap and dye test in July . Due to lack of periods and no ovulation Ive had 6 periods in 3 years so not good at all. How come you can't get it on the nhs hun. Xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

How are your cycles? And has your gp prescribed you anything? My doctor didnt only the gynae doctor did he prescribed me metformin and provera which has made me have a period xxx


----------



## sweetbunny2k (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Kelsey thanks for replying. My cycles have become regular now but doctor has done blood tests which show I don't actually ovulate every cycle   

Can't get nhs funding until I am 30. 

Have you had to pay to be seen by gynae or for the drugs? 

I just didn't know if had any other options as going to cost a fortune at this clinic!


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

No I got it free hun cos I don't ovulate at all or any periods :/ have you had chance to see gp and ask about ovarian drilling xxx


----------



## sweetbunny2k (Jun 4, 2012)

My gp just says they have done everything they can and I have to go to clinic for anything further, they are useless


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining. I have pcos which runs in my family, mum and sis have it too. I started the pill aged 15 and stopped aged 16. My periods never returned properly after but my GP didn't take any notice. I've been with my fiancé since 18 but we've only decided to start a family last year. If you don't meet the criteria for fertility treatment you should ask for a referral to a gynaecologist they can try you on metformin or ovarian drilling. I was under a gynaecologist first but metformin didn't work for me as my pcos is severe. Don't loose faith, keep pressing your GP! That's what I had to do to get my diagnosis!


----------



## sweetbunny2k (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Lea. 

My doctors haven't given me any other options apart from the clinic. Wonder if it is because I get periods but don't always ovulate? I have never even had a gynae mentioned before. Thought they were just an American thing, shows what I know haha. 

Might phone docs tomorrow and double check if this is my only resort. When I said I couldn't really afford the clinic she said maybe you should just wait 2 years until you get nhs funding... Hmmm really helpful!!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

*Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah sometimes GPs can be so insensitive. Actually thinking about it I had a female GP make all of my referrals (mine is a male), she is so lovely and really helped me where as my own GP was having none of it! See what they can do for you. There are all kinds of various alternatives. The lovely GP lady was prepared to offer me clomid without being referred to fertility specialist but because my DP has had bad SAs we need icsi. Best wishes with it all!


----------



## yogadivadoc (Mar 30, 2012)

Take a deep breath, PCOS is hard but it is not the end of the world. I have it, my mom has it, and my sister has it. I have been doing so much better since taking Metformin 2,000 mg per day. Also daily exercise and a lower carb diet is absolutely essential. With this combination, I lost 30 pounds, started ovulating again and getting regular periods. And as of today, just this morning, I found out I am pregnant! Of course our miscarriage rate is higher with pcos, so I am very nervous, but apparently Metformin reduces miscarriage risk. If you google "Metformin success stories" you will find tons of women who have solved their pcos problems and gotten pregnant. You should be able to ask any doctor for this drug, it is now well known as a treatment for pcos. Good luck! Start slowly with it as it can be hard on your stomach. 500mg for 2 weeks, 1,000mg for 2 weeks, 1,500mg for a month after that, and then if your doc wants you to go up to 2,000, it can take a few weeks to adjust but then it is great.


----------



## sweetbunny2k (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story and huge congratulations on your pregnancy, take it very easy and hope it all goes well for you  

I may have to book another gp appointment and ask AGAIN if they can prescribe me anything! 

Really do need to change my diet and shift some weight too, well done on your massive weight loss     x


----------



## sambyrne87 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

We have been to ttc for 2 and a half years, i have pcos and had o drilling and lap dye with no success we have now been refereed to a private clinic we are lucky as we are getting nhs funding.  But i promise you it all moves so quick its not been like the nhs months between appointments.  its the best thing that has happened to us.

Sam x


----------



## sambyrne87 (Jun 11, 2012)

Also i noticed you said you won't get funding till your 30??  im 25 and getting funding?? does it have different rules around the country?? x


----------



## sweetbunny2k (Jun 4, 2012)

It seems like it is a postcode lottery!! 

Got my husband to call the clinic asking why we not getting funding again and they said it depends on your local primary care trust. 

We live in Oxfordshire and our pct has set funding over 30


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

hiya sweetbunny.
how are you?xxx


----------

